# (ROM) (request) (Aosp) JT's vanilla gingerbread



## tweakymattman

Could somebody port this? heard nothing but great things on the fascinate forums


----------



## scarmon25

The heinz version in rom manager is pretty much it. Check it out. Its pretty much a vanilla aosp.

Tap-a-Talked from my Mesmerize
CM7 @ 1.2ghz w/ Tk-Glitch ML Kernel


----------



## tweakymattman

im on miui so rom manager just shows miui
edit rom manager just wasnt updating i found it.


----------



## scarmon25

I tried it out yesterday. Its about as vanilla as it gets.

Tap-a-Talked from my Mesmerize
CM7 @ 1.2ghz w/ Tk-Glitch ML Kernel


----------



## JB2005

I found it was still running well just very vanilla. Nicely done though.


----------



## scarmon25

Yeah. Once you get gapps flashed and your apps on it. Its quite nice. I kinda liked the simplicity of it.

Tap-a-Talked from my Mesmerize
CM7 @ 1.2ghz w/ Tk-Glitch ML Kernel


----------



## tweakymattman

i still do preffer the options and launcher in jts build tho. like his reboot options and the toggles in notification bar. just a more usable vanilla. and i do not like mr. home launcher being included in the rom. but i know thats dfgas touch, and we all love his work. just wish someone would port jt's as well.its nice to have choices


----------



## scarmon25

I'm the same I just remove Mr home and put in the. Launcher2.apk and then its all good. You may like a different one though. But yeah its all good. There is a mod that puts the notification bar Widgets back in there for the vanilla build. Can remember where I saw it but it is supposed to work. I think it was in the fascinate theme section on XDA.

Tap-a-Talked from my Mesmerize
CM7 @ 1.2ghz w/ Tk-Glitch ML Kernel


----------



## JB2005

What is gapps ?


----------



## scarmon25

Google apps. You can get them through rom manager or use the same ones you use for CM7 and MIUI

Tap-a-Talked from my Mesmerize
CM7 @ 1.2ghz w/ Tk-Glitch ML Kernel


----------



## JB2005

Ahh thank you


----------



## dfgas

"scarmon25 said:


> I'm the same I just remove Mr home and put in the. Launcher2.apk and then its all good. You may like a different one though. But yeah its all good. There is a mod that puts the notification bar Widgets back in there for the vanilla build. Can remember where I saw it but it is supposed to work. I think it was in the fascinate theme section on XDA.
> 
> Tap-a-Talked from my Mesmerize
> CM7 @ 1.2ghz w/ Tk-Glitch ML Kernel


If you find it let me know so I can do this

Sent from my Mesmerized MIUI using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## _josh__

JB2005 said:


> Ahh thank you


Come to irc and hang out. You will get lots of valuble info there. And have a good laugh or two.

Vanilla Showcase


----------



## scarmon25

dfgas said:


> If you find it let me know so I can do this
> 
> Sent from my Mesmerized MIUI using RootzWiki Forums


 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1197895

[MOD AOSP] Pulldown Toggles For JT's Vanilla GB [Build GRJ90 073111]

Tap-a-Talked from my Mesmerize
CM7 @ 1.2ghz w/ Tk-Glitch ML Kernel


----------



## butcher1966

So once you're on miui or cm7 you can use Rom Manager? I'm a noob with the aosp stuff but I have been running miui. I would like to check out the vanilla rom mentioned above. Thanks.


----------



## scarmon25

Yeah. You can go into ROM manager and then browse through the ROMs. Theres a Heinz build that's pretty much vanilla. You will want to be on Miui or cm7 already. You don't have to be but it will make things alot easier if you are. There is a thread that dfgas did with details on how to use ROM manager for our devices. Think its in what I would consider the general area of the mesmerized/fascinate forums

Tap-a-Talked from my Mesmerize
CM7 @ 1.2ghz w/ Tk-Glitch ML Kernel


----------



## JB2005

"93foxgt said:


> Come to irc and hang out. You will get lots of valuble info there. And have a good laugh or two.
> 
> Vanilla Showcase


Ok I will when I'm not at work


----------



## butcher1966

Thanks Scarmon


----------



## scarmon25

No prob. Happy flashing

Sent from my CM7'd Mesmerize using Rootzwiki App


----------



## BubbaKush

"tweakymattman said:


> Could somebody port this? heard nothing but great things on the fascinate forums


I second this for showcase


----------



## tweakymattman

Also the modded launcher2 that Jr used would be nice. And thanks I did know how to mod it to make it function it would just be very nice for someone to compile it all into a mesmerize rom


----------



## _josh__

tweakymattman said:


> Also the modded launcher2 that Jr used would be nice. And thanks I did know how to mod it to make it function it would just be very nice for someone to compile it all into a mesmerize rom


it should be in rom manager now. it is for showcase. big thx to jt


----------



## scarmon25

Well just tried out JTs new version for the mesmerize and holy cheeseballs. This thing is fast. With no additional kernel or anything. Just threw my apps on there and wow. Great work JT. Now to make a backup and off to try Heinz. Think I'll wait til morning though. Woke up at 4am and saw it in ROM manager
Just couldn't wait 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums App.


----------



## bru_1

Is there any way to get it without buying rom manager premium? I can't justify spending $6 on this app, all I would use it for is to download those roms... not to mention if I'm gonna shell out any money, I'd rather give it to the devs. 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## scarmon25

Huh. I guess it was moved to the premium side of ROM manager. I would ask JT and see if he is willing to post a mirror. I don't know what the deal is, if its OK to do so or not or I would link my dropbox. If can find out he's fine with it I will post a link shortely.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums App.


----------



## bru_1

Nevermind, got on rom manager's website and downloaded it for free.  thanks though.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## scarmon25

No prob. Glad you found a work around

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums App.


----------



## clabern

I found the ROM Manager site, but I'm unable to see JT's Vanilla GB rom, when you click on it, it's just a blank page.

I'm in the same boat with paying for premium ROM manager app as well >_<


----------



## scarmon25

Honestly. If you have the means. You might ought to get it. Cause its not gonna be long till all our ROMs are through ROM manager. That's the only way I know to get them at this time

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums App.


----------



## BubbaKush

Flashed on showcase, running smooth and well. But one thing, in voodoo control its using driver v9 as opposed to v10, so will glitch's kernel run on this rom?


----------



## scarmon25

I believe the sound driver is in the kernel. So by flashing a kernel you will flash whatever sound driver it has and over write the one you have currently

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums App.


----------



## BubbaKush

"scarmon25 said:


> I believe the sound driver is in the kernel. So by flashing a kernel you will flash whatever sound driver it has and over write the one you have currently
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums App.


Yeah I know was just double checking that glitch worked with this before flashing


----------



## scarmon25

As far as I've seen others have used it without issue. So ya should be good.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums App.


----------



## akellar

Just keep in mind that any fixes JT has put into the kernel since Glitch was released will be nuked when you use it.


----------



## BubbaKush

Yeah its works fine. Preciate it


----------



## scarmon25

"akellar said:


> Just keep in mind that any fixes JT has put into the kernel since Glitch was released will be nuked when you use it.


Yep, that's why I'm sticking with the built in kernel for now. Think Immuts or Glitch will post here as well when he does update it? It would be cool if so. But no worries.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums App.


----------



## _josh__

Ill be sticking to the built in one as well. Been running a couple days now. Fast and decent battery life. Also getting a 1703 quad if you care about that sort of thing.


----------



## scarmon25

Ahh, quads don't mean much to me  I go by the way it responds and such. But yeah I've been tuning mine in all day and got it right where I want it. I couldn't be happier with the performance of it. Won't know on battery till tomorrow. I never judge battery life on the first day after a flash. He did an amazing job on this one as he does on all his work. Also looks like the ROMs got moved to the free section of ROM manager for those interested

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums App.


----------



## tweakymattman

Haha finally one of my request happened. Gotta love jt. The build rocks.


----------



## mreshetar

I found this in the fascinate forum and installed this on my mes. Everything works great except text messaging. When I send a text they end up blank on my recipients phone. Other messages people send to me don't show up. Any ideas?


----------



## scarmon25

There is a mes version of this avail through ROM manager

Yummmm, Gingerbread Taste Gooooood.


----------



## mreshetar

When I go into rom manager and select the vanilla gb for mes, its empty. Was it removed? Anyone have a link to the rom?


----------



## bru_1

I was wrong, on their website this rom doesn't show up. But dfgas' gb Heinz rom does (also normally a "premium" rom)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## scarmon25

All of the ROMs should be in the free section now. They moved them the other day. Under JT I should v2 and v3 for the mes.

Yummmm, Gingerbread Taste Gooooood.


----------



## mreshetar

On my mes, in cm7, when I select jt I get an error and it won't download a list. On the web its empty.


----------



## scarmon25

Sounds like you need to hit menu. Choose manual flash override. Then select mesmerize mtd and cwm 3. That should let it start showing.

Yummmm, Gingerbread Taste Gooooood.


----------



## mreshetar

Bingo. That worked. Appreciate your help!


----------



## scarmon25

No problemo  enjoy the GB goodness.

Yummmm, Gingerbread Taste Gooooood.


----------



## ACLakey

I love MIUI but had to try GingerHeinz this evening...love it. It seems very fast and has a lot of potential.


----------



## JB2005

"ACLakey said:


> I love MIUI but had to try GingerHeinz this evening...love it. It seems very fast and has a lot of potential.


I'm actaly torn between the two l wish there was a way to duel boot with MIUI and GingerHeinz 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ACLakey

I did a nandroid backup of both and can bounce back and forth.


----------



## JB2005

I like that idea think I will do that.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## scarmon25

Yeah its actually easy. You get them both set up the way you want and make a back up. Then just restore. I have one of CM7, Heinz, and Vanilla AOSP so I can switch pretty easy. Also if you use rom manage to make the backups you can name them.

Yummmm, Gingerbread Taste Gooooood.


----------



## mbrulla

You can also just rename them in R.E.

I've been renaming since my first one (I would make multiple backups in one day...too much to remember).


----------



## BubbaKush

Mobile network settings still ****s us showcase users, and its the only way to turn mobile network on/off


----------



## BubbaKush

Also, BLN isn't working for me at all. The test notification works but that's it


----------



## StuckInMemphis

Cellular South Showcase this rom fried my sd card today. I don't know if this is a known issue or not. Just putting it out there.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## scarmon25

Yeah there's been a few people say that happened. There is a thread about it in the fascinate/mesmerize general section. Or what ever ya would like to call it.

Gingerbread is Yummy


----------



## scarmon25

Version five is available in ROM manager.

Gingerbread is Yummy


----------



## ACLakey

How is V5 and the new kernel running for you?


----------



## scarmon25

Smooth as butta. So far havent had any problems at all.

Gingerbread is Yummy


----------



## mbrulla

I had FCs with the Market...restored my Minimalistic CM7 and am going to reflash later.

Going to Nandroid CM7, AOSP and GingerHeinz...just to test them all.

The lady isn't so happy with MIUI (having the network drop issue so many have experienced/doesn't like style) so I'm going to try to get her back to a more "stocky" feel.


----------



## scarmon25

I had force closes too when I first installed. Ended up wiping data and flashing again and all was well. I should of done that in the first place but ya know. Get excited and in a hurry and ya pay for it in the end 

Gingerbread is Yummy


----------



## mbrulla

V6 is out in ROM Manager


----------



## scarmon25

Yeppie. Flashed it and the new kernel last night. Its sweet. They just keep getting better and better.


----------



## mbrulla

Agreed...this is MUCH smoother.

Are you just flashing over the old Vanillas? I tried and it didn't like it too much.


----------



## scarmon25

Yeah. What I've been doing it flashing the new ROM in ROM manager. Then if a new kernel is available I do the same, flash in ROM manager, then boot to recovery and flash the 2.3.5 gapps. Then remove anything I don't want. IE system apps and such. Then re Odin the GB bootloader. Haven't had any issues with it yet.


----------



## mbrulla

You flash the bootloader every time?


----------



## scarmon25

Yeah. After I'm done with the update. From my understanding and I may be wrong. When you flash a new ROM it reloads the froyo bootloader. Unless JT is including the GB bootloader in the new ROMs. I haven't seen him say that so I'm just assuming he isn't. Again I may be wrong on the ROM including any type of bootloader but that's just what I've been told.


----------



## mbrulla

According to his Twitter you can just use the V2 kernel and not have any concern about sdcard issues.

Assuming that means V3 as well.

I asked about the bootloaders being included in the ROM packages...I'll let you know when he responds.


----------



## scarmon25

That's cool. I would definitely like to know whether they are included or not.


----------



## mbrulla

He said they can only be flashed with ODIN/Heimdall...

Assuming that means you will have the stock bootloader until you flash another one in ODIN...and you will have the one you flashed in ODIN until you flash another one in ODIN.


----------



## scarmon25

I kinda though that. But all the ttalk about flashing a ROM redid the bootloader. So essentially the only way to get rid of the GB bootloader would be to Odin the stock build or the froyo bootloader. That's cool with me. Thanks for getting that info


----------



## mbrulla

No problem.

If you're ODIN'ing a ROM I would reflash the GB bootloader...just in case. But yeah, the only way that will change is with an ODIN of a full build (including the bootloader).

EE19 is the only thing I can think of that would change it (at least the only up to date thing).


----------



## scarmon25

That's cool. The only thing I need to know is how to get rid of it in the event I need too. Until then it GB all the way


----------



## mbrulla

If you ODIN back to stock you will be flashing the stock bootloader as well, since EE19 is a full build.


----------



## mbrulla

So...JT is premium only now?


----------



## JB2005

Seems to be moving back and forth between the two.


----------



## _josh__

mbrulla said:


> So...JT is premium only now?


 No just on weekends, it should move back to free section sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## mbrulla

Weird...it's the first time I've seen it on premium...

Is this something that's glitchy with RM or is this a developers specific thing? I haven't seen Heinz move...

I wonder if Glitch's kernels will be available on there anytime soon. I'm lovin' JT V6.


----------



## scarmon25

Yeah I was wondering that myself. Honestly though I am quite surprised at how well this is running with the built in kernel and stock speeds. I'm very happy with this ROM.


----------



## mbrulla

I'm pretty surprised at the stability of V3...I'm getting great battery life, solid performance and no issues.

I thought Glitch was good...man. Just...better and better.

JT is free again.


----------



## _josh__

I just flashed v6 today and so far so good.


----------



## _josh__

Has anyone flashed the pull down toggles or are they only for fascinate?


----------



## mbrulla

I thought I read in the thread that they were safe for Mes...nandroid, then try it out and report back.


----------



## mbrulla

Wow...noob moment.

Created the trusty nandroid, installed V6 (which I kinda like more...ish)...wanted to go back and check something out...and wham. MD5 mismatch.

Derrrrrrrp. Guess I'm going to stick to renaming in Root Explorer and not ROM Manager...doh!

Obviously it's back, but I felt dumb and had to share.


----------



## wyrdtrtle

They r safe I had em before but didn't Jr include the power widget? It was tere when I was running it last week. Just sayin

Jt. Freaking autocorrect crap


----------



## scarmon25

Yeah. The new version has the modified power widget. It has wifi and data in it along with the normal toggles. I have it on one of my home screens. Works fine.


----------



## mbrulla

I wish the toggle mod was theme-able.

My phone is really minimalistic. No room for the power widget.


----------

